# Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll :(



## Ion (9. April 2013)

*Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Hallo

Gesucht wird ein Monitor, derzeit ist ein 24 Zoll TFT von HP im Einsatz, dieser scheint aber langsam kaputt zu gehen.
Kurz die Eckdaten die ich mindestens suche:

Ab 24 Zoll
60Hz oder 120Hz?
Bestenfalls keine Full HD Auflösung, sondern darüber 2xxx
Kein TN Panel

Budget bis 500€


Ich habe mich bereits nach einigen Modellen umgeschaut und habe dazu einige Fragen:
Dell UltraSharp U2913WM, 29"

Dieser Monitor hat 21:9
Ist das generell auch zum Zocken geeignet oder eher hinderlich? Wie sieht es mit der BQ aus?
Wäre ein normaler 27 Zöller mit 1440p besser geeignet?

Über ein paar Tipps und Empfehlungen wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Also ich habe mir auch schon einige Monitore in dem Format angeschaut. PCGH hat auch irgendwo dazu nen Video.
Da sieht man, das man wirklich mehr sieht beim zocken 
Ich bin davon sehr angetan.

Mein Favorit ist momentan der Philips  Philips 298X4QJAB, 29" (298X4QJAB/00)


----------



## Ultramarinrot (9. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Denke das könnte dir helfen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...viel-vram-braucht-man-wirklich-2560x1080.html

Mir persönlich wäre solch ein 21:9 Monitor zu schmal. Konnte mir mal einen im MM anschauen und hatte bei 29" irgendwie mehr erwartet. 

Ich hab mich dann für 2560x1600 entschieden. 

Generell ist es denke ich zumindest momentan die sinnvollste Entscheidung wenn es ums Gaming einen 16:9 Monitor, also 2560x1440 zu kaufen wenn man über fullHd gehen möchte. Das wird wenigstens von allen Spielen unterstützt. 

Wenn du ein Spiel, welches von dem Format profitiert regelmäßig und mit professionellen ambitionen spielst könnte es sich allerdings wieder lohnen. Wobei dann warscheinlich 3 Monitore die optimale Lösung wären  

Mir persönlich wäre bei nem Display ab 27" auch wqhd wichtig. Ich verzichte da lieber auf angezeigte Fps. Wobei von denen bei der Auflösung und vollen Details eh nicht mehr viele übrig bleiben.




Edit:

Man sollte genrell noch bedenken, das 29" nicht gleich 29" sind. Durch das schmale Format (in diesem Fall 21:9) verliert man beispielsweise nem 16:10 Monitor gegenüber rund 20% Bildfläche.


----------



## Ion (9. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Danke für den Link, ist sehr interessant 

Klar, 29 Zoll klingt erstmal viel, scheint aber kleiner zu sein. Dennoch mehr Pixel als mein jetziger.
Wie sieht es da eigentlich mit der Pixeldichte aus?

Ich glaube PPI oder sowas, so wird es doch gemessen. Liegt diese beim 21:9 TFT höher als bei meinem 16:10 mit 1920x1200?

Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich ein 27 oder 30 Zoll mit 16:10 - 2560x1600 Auflösung
Aber gibt es da überhaupt was bis 500€?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (9. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Ui das wird denke ich schwierig.. Gamingtauglich solls ja wahrscheinlich auch sein oder? 

Wenn dir das am liebsten wäre ist ja 2560x1400 im Vergleich zu 21:9 schonmal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


Ich hab hier nochmal was zum vergleichen gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Meiner Berechnung nach hast du sogar mit 27" @ 16:9 noch einen Hauch mehr Bildfläche als mit 29" @21:9    


Edit2: Was hälst du von diesem Koreakram?  Und hab gerade mal nachgesehen 30" 16:10 wird nix für 500€ 2560x1400 27" ist aber möglich.


----------



## Ion (9. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Die Dinger aus Korea, ich weiß nicht ._.
Habe da ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mich wegen Zoll usw. rum zu schlagen.

Tjoa, dann stehe ich jetzt vor der Frage:
21:9 - 29 Zoll oder 16:9 - 27 Zoll

Die 27 Zöller müssten eigentich die bessere BQ haben, einfach wegen der höheren Pixeldichte.
ASUS PB278Q, 27" (90LMGA070T01081C)
Das Teil hat z. B. nen PLS Panel
Was ist denn das nun schon wieder?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (9. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

IPS panel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Zitat:

"_Samsung claims the following benefits of Super PLS (commonly referred to as just "PLS") over IPS: [9]
Further improvement in viewing angle
10 percent increase in brightness
Up to 15 percent decrease in production costs
Increased image quality
Flexible panel_"

Ist also wohl ein verbessertes IPS Panel. Würde mir einfach mal testberichte zu Monitoren die für dich in Frage kommen anschauen. Prad.de ist da ein empfehlenswerter Informationslieferant.


Und ja, die 27er haben auf nahezu gleicher Bildfläche mehr Pixel. Für mich persönlich kamen die Korea Dinger auch nicht wirklich in Frage.


----------



## Saschi1992 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Meine Tipp ist ne gerade das beste hole dir gleich halt ne 32 Zoll Full Hd Fernseher  zum zocken usw^^

Aber zum Thema es sollte schon ein PC bildschirm sein^^


----------



## Infin1ty (9. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Zwischen nem guten PC Monitor und nem mittelmäßigen Fernseher liegen häufig Welten, was Bildqualität
und Input-Lag angeht  (zugunsten des Monitors natürlich)


----------



## Ultramarinrot (9. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Auch zwischen nem guten Monitor und nem guten Fernseher. Der Fernseher hat aber auch gar nicht den Anspruch Monitor zu sein, warum sollte er auch ^^


----------



## loller7 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Also ich wollte mir auch mal so ein 21:9 29" Monitor holen weil ich dachte ich hab viel Platz etc., aber als ich das Ding dann hatte ging der direkt wieder zurück: Die kommen einem echt winzig vor. Zumindest mir ,weil ich etwas gaaaanz anderes erwartet hatte. 
Wenn du 500 Euro Budget hast, mehr als Full HD und IPS willst dann ist das mMn (und auch bei Prad etc.) die beste Wahl: Dell U2713HM 68,6 cm widescreen TFT-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Ion (9. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Und was ist mit dem hier?
ASUS PB278Q, 27" (90LMGA070T01081C)

Der Dell sieht soweit gut aus.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (9. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

PRAD | Test Monitor Asus PB278Q Teil 8

Da findest du einen Test. les dir mal das Fazit durch 

So wies aussieht ist da wohl das Inputlag relativ hoch.


Edit:

Beim Dell siehts aber ähnlich aus. Hier das entsprechende Review:
PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2713HM Teil 9


----------



## Ion (10. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Ich nutze seit 6 Jahren Monitor mit "hohen" Input-Lag
Ich bekomme davon weder in Anno 2070 noch in BF3, noch in weiß ich wo irgendwas mit. 
Abgesehen davon ist jetzt die Frage welcher Monitor von beiden besser ist. Ich werde mir die Tests mal durchlesen.
Vom ersten Empfinden her würde ich sagen das der Asus besser da steht wegen des PLS Panel


----------



## instagib (10. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Auf einen höheren Input-Lag kann man sich einstellen... das dauert aber ein wenig.
Hatte auf meinem vorherigen Monitor auch einen deutlich höheren als jetzt und habe mit dem auch gezockt.
Im Direktvergleich merkt man  den Unterschied jedoch.

Der ASUS PB278Q produziert jedoch laut Prad deutliche Überschwinger in den "schnellen" Overdrive-Einstellungen (Wie alle anderen Monitore eben auch).

Zitat: Das rechte Chart mit dem Helligkeitsverlauf beim Grauwechsel zwischen 50 und 80 Prozent Helligkeit zeigt, dass hier ein kräftiger Overdrive wirkt. Die für die IPS-Technik vergleichsweise flinken Schaltzeiten bringen deutliche Überschwinger mit sich. Bei den dunkleren Grauwechseln fallen die Überschwinger noch kräftiger aus, weshalb in dieser Einstellung bereits mit sichtbaren Artefakten in Bildbereichen mit schnell bewegten Inhalten zu rechnen ist.

Da der Overdrive aber einstellbar ist beim Asus denke ich das man auch eine Einstellung ohne Ghosting ermitteln kann.
Anscheinend ist das der Wert 20 (Trace).


----------



## Ion (10. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Ich für meinen Teil tausche das gerne gegen höhere BQ ein
Mir persönlich missfällt ein Monitor wesentlich mehr wenn ich ein nahezu graues und schlecht durch leuchtetes Bild sehen muss - TN Panel
Das sieht man natürlich auch nur im Direktvergleich 
Aber wer einmal was besseres als TN Panel hatte, möchte nicht mehr zurück. Und der höhere Input Lag ist eben der einzige Nachteil daran. Damit kann ich leben


----------



## instagib (10. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Ich habe alle Panelarten im Umfeld (TN/xVA/xPS) und da ist ein TN den ich sehr gut finde.
Nur leider auf einem Fuji Laptop. 
Bis auf den Blickwinkel hat der ein richtig gutes Bild.
Mein letzter TN war ein Samsung - 20" und der war nicht schlecht. Nur sah man da schon deutlich die Verschiebung (Blickwinkel) selbst wenn man normal vor dem Monitor sitzt. Oben Rot - Unten Orange 

Neuere TN im 24"-27" Format habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *



> Meine Tipp ist ne gerade das beste hole dir gleich halt ne 32 Zoll Full Hd Fernseher  zum zocken usw^^


Nicht das beste trifft es ziemlich gut.  Stichwort Inputlag bei TV-Geräten. 

Die 21:9 Monitore haben halt ihre lieben Probleme was die Spieletauglichkeit angeht.



> Ich habe mich bereits nach einigen Modellen umgeschaut und habe dazu einige Fragen:
> Dell UltraSharp U2913WM, 29"
> 
> Dieser Monitor hat 21:9
> ...


Der Dell hat einen Inputlag von 32 ms. Das ist alles andere als akzeptabel. Die Reaktionszeit liegt bei 9 ms. Unter dem Stich heißt das: Schlieren sind zu erkennen, und der hohe Inputlag ist auch nicht gut und förderlich für Spiele. 

Wenn so ein großer Monitor eine Option ist, würde ich zum LG Flatron 29EA93-P greifen. Der Inputlag liegt hier bei 5 ms. 
Damit ist der Monitor Spieletauglich, aber leider eben nicht uneingeschränkt, da immer noch leichte Schlieren erkennbar sind. Erkauft wird das alles durch das Overdrive. Leider aber bildet sich dadurch aber auch der Koronaeffekt. 


Mein Tipp wäre daher, auf einen 27" IPS oder 23-24" IPS Monitor zu wechseln.


----------



## Jor-El (10. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *



loller7 schrieb:


> Wenn du 500 Euro Budget hast, mehr als Full HD und IPS willst dann ist das mMn (und auch bei Prad etc.) die beste Wahl: Dell U2713HM 68,6 cm widescreen TFT-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Ich hab ihn seit zwei Monate. Klasse Teil.


----------



## earlcrow (10. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Hallo Ion,

ich bin in genau der selben Lage wie du - brauche auch einen und weiß nicht welcher es werden soll 

@Jor-El: hauptsächlich Office oder auch viel Spiele/Filme etc?
Kannst du mal etwas mehr erzählen ... 1440p ist schon fein...


----------



## Jor-El (11. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Aber gerne doch. 
Ich nutze ihn zum daddeln und Office. Mit der GTX 680 geht es auch ganz gut. Jetzt noch in einen Full-HD zu investieren schien mir unvernünftig und da die Monitore mit WQHD endlich unter 500€ rutschten, schlug ich zu.
Spätestens die kommenden Grafikkarten werden sich mit Full-HD langweilen.
Bisher nutzte ich Full-HDs von Samsung und Iiyama.
Das einzige was mich Anfangs störte, war die helle LED vom Ein-/Austaster, die von Innen in den Bildschirm rein leuchtet. Ist aber nur bei tiefschwarzen Bildern erkennbar und mittlerweile springt es mir auch nicht mehr ins Auge.
Ansonsten schickes Teil. Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## earlcrow (11. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

uhh das teil wird immer heißer 

Danke dir! Am Wochenende wird entschieden ... ich weiß nur nicht ob meine frisch gekauft EVGA FTW Signature 2 GTX 670 ausreichend ist für 1440p ... was meint ihr?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (11. April 2013)

Kommt darauf an welche games du zockst, wie hoch dein Anspruch im Bezug auf fps, Kantenglättung und Details ist.


----------



## earlcrow (11. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Kantenglättung hab ich immer aus. fps bin ich mit 30-40 zufrieden! Details will ich eigentlich schon immer auf max. haben (außer Schatten und Umgebungsverdeckung - da kann ich mit abstrichen leben)

hmm reicht die gtx670 damit?

Laut diesem Test gehts 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (11. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Jo, durch deaktivieren von MSAA kann man da noch was rausholen 

Wenn dir 30-40 fps bei aktuellen Spielen reichen dann ist es ok. 

Nur sollte man nicht vergessen, das es für Spiele die in der nahen Zukunft rauskommen dann evtl. eben nicht mehr für maximale Details reicht. Teils ja sogar jetzt schon... 


Alternativen zur 670 gibt es allerdings auch kaum welche. Das einzige was bei relativ geringen Kosten signifikant mehr Dampf macht wäre halt multi Gpu.


----------



## Jor-El (12. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Also ich spiele immer viel Aktuelles und hatte bisher kaum Probleme. Meistens stelle ich etwas weiter runter um in die Richtung von 60 fps zu kommen. Company of Heroes 2 Beta hatte ich z.B. keine Einbußen.
Wenn du magst, kann ich für dich explizit ein Spiel anschauen. Meine 680 ist ja nah dran an deiner 670. Von daher...


----------



## Ion (12. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Eine GTX 670 reicht für BF3 z. B. in 2560x1600 aus, sofern kein MSAA aktiviert ist. Das habe ich mit Downsampling bereits herausgefunden. Allerdings stört das kleine HUD, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Ich für meinen Teil bin inzwischen bei diesem Modell hängengeblieben:

Caseking.de » Monitore » ab 66,0 cm (26 Zoll) » ASUS PB278Q, 68,58 cm (27 Zoll) - DP, HDMI, DVI, VGA

Dieser hat ein PLS Panel welches besser als IPS sein soll. User die davon berichten sagen ebenfalls das es besser aussieht.


Kennt jemand ein Geschäft wo man sich 27 und 29 Zoll Ultrawide TFT´s mal anschauen kann? Saturn und Co. sind dafür zu billig, ich weiß sonst nicht wo man sowas findet.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (12. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Wo wohnst du denn? Hier in Frankfurt im Saturn hatten sie tatsächlich mal nen 2560x1080 LG da. Nen 27" wqhd allerdings nicht. 

Denke das wird schwierig. Hab mal geschaut, Conrad hat keine 21:9 Dinger. Arlt hat zumindest grundsätzlich 21:9 Monitore im Sortiment und 2560x1440 Wqhd Displays auch allerdings beides nur in zwei Filialen. Durchzuklicken in welchen genau war mir zu mühselig ;D Kannst ja mal eine Auswählen die bei dir in der Nähe ist, falls es da eine gibt und schauen ob die Teile vorrätig sind. 

Die würden dir die Dinger wenn, die sie in anderen Filialen sind sicherlich auch in deine Zielfiliale bestellen, allerdings wäre es fies dann wo anders zu kaufen und deinen favorisierten Asus haben sie zur Zeit zumindest nicht im Onlineshop.


Ansonsten kannst du dir auch nen entsprechend großes Stück Pappe zurecht schneiden und schwarz anmalen  Oder halt der Größenvergleich von der ersten Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du denn? Hier in Frankfurt im Saturn hatten sie tatsächlich mal nen 2560x1080 LG da. Nen 27" wqhd allerdings nicht.



In welchem Saturn haben sie den, Zeil oder Berger Str.?
Wollte mir schon die ganze zeit mal einen angucken, hatte aber noch keinen gefunden.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (12. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Im MyZeil ist schon nen paar Tage her. Schau mal vorbei evtl. hast du Glück.


----------



## earlcrow (12. April 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Eine GTX 670 reicht für BF3 z. B. in 2560x1600 aus, sofern kein MSAA aktiviert ist. Das habe ich mit Downsampling bereits herausgefunden. Allerdings stört das kleine HUD, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
> Ich für meinen Teil bin inzwischen bei diesem Modell hängengeblieben:
> 
> Caseking.de » Monitore » ab 66,0 cm (26 Zoll) » ASUS PB278Q, 68,58 cm (27 Zoll) - DP, HDMI, DVI, VGA
> ...



Der soll angeblich hohen input lag haben... laut prad....


----------



## soth (12. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Kein Monitor mit hoher Auflösung hat einen wirklich niedrigen Inputlag...


----------



## Ultramarinrot (12. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

<--   4ms


----------



## soth (12. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Immer noch langsamer als viele andere LCDs...
Aber ja, die Hazro sind eine Möglichkeit, wenn man ohne OSD leben kann.


----------



## Coldhardt (12. April 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativen zur 670 gibt es allerdings auch kaum welche. Das einzige was bei relativ geringen Kosten signifikant mehr Dampf macht wäre halt multi Gpu.



Falsch, eine 7970 ist in 1440p wesentlich besser aufgestellt als die 670/680.


----------



## earlcrow (12. April 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Falsch, eine 7970 ist in 1440p wesentlich besser aufgestellt als die 670/680.



Sorry aber einmal Grün immer Grün


----------



## instagib (12. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Für 2560x1440 braucht man eine OC Titan oder SLI/CF.
Es sei denn man schraubt die Grafik-Quali runter.

Die 7970GE erreicht in BF3 @ Ultra in 2560x1440 min. 40 FPS ... das ist schon an der Grenze.
Die GTX690 erreicht in BF3 @ Ultra in 2560x1440 min. 70 FPS

27" Nativ zu befeuern in max. Qualität (ohne AA) ist teuer.
Wenn du die Rohpower nicht hast, dann kauf dir einen 27" mit 1920x1080.


----------



## Ion (12. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *



instagib schrieb:


> Wenn du die Rohpower nicht hast, dann kauf dir einen 27" mit 1920x1080.


 Dann kann ich mir den Kauf auch sparen 

Ich für meinen Teil habe die Erfahrung gemacht das die DS-Auflösung 2560x1600 ohne AA weniger, oder in etwa gleich viel Leistung benötigt, wie 1920x1200 mit 4xMSAA
Von daher sollte ich mit meiner 670 eigentlich noch gut mit kommen. BF3 zumindest langweilt die Karte schon lange auf Full HD


----------



## loller7 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

Also ich konnte mit meiner 7950 OC 3gb von sapphire bf in einer mischung aus mittel und hoch ziemlich gut im multiplayer zocken bei wqhd.


----------



## earlcrow (12. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *

ich denke ich werde bei 1080p bleiben.
Habe mir jetzt erstmal diesen hier ausgekuckt: BenQ XL2720T

Ein Test zum kleinen bruder gibts bei prad : PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ XL2420T Teil 9


Morgen / Sonntag wird entschieden ^^


----------



## Jor-El (15. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *



earlcrow schrieb:


> Morgen / Sonntag wird entschieden ^^



Und...?


----------



## earlcrow (15. April 2013)

Ich habe die Entscheidung auf Dienstag verschoben hier findest du mehr Informationen Grüße
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...elle-zusammenstellung-tipps-kritik-infos.html


----------



## earlcrow (21. April 2013)

*AW: Weiß nicht was ich kaufen soll *



Jor-El schrieb:


> Und...?


 
Hallo Jor-EL,

habe mir den LG 27EA63 geholt - mehr erfährst du in meiner Zusammenstellung. Top Gerät bisher!


----------

